# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  MLDonkey links ????

## dody

hi

will mir was mit MLDonkey downloaden das leuft auch aber
jetzt bein ich mir nicht sicher wie ich die links eintragen soll.

könntet ihr mir nen beispiel an den file geben: :Big Grin:  
ed2k://|file|nmg_bhd1_shared_by_blinky1967_[link_by_www.eselpsychos.de].bin|833711088|da4eb422fb3b339bf45913a1dd0529bd|

naja wäre cool

MfG Dody

----------


## Biersauf

genau so, wie du es beschrieben hast.

ed2k://|file|Dateiname|Größe|Hash|

wichtig ist, dass es auf "|" und nicht auf "|/" endet.

----------


## BeaTtheMeaT666

in der console kannst du 

dllink [ed2k-link]

eingeben

----------


## dody

ok super danke werde es so machen

MfG dody

----------

